# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Fotos Subaquáticas 22-06-2009

## Miguel Correia

Olá,

Hoje a água estava "gelada" mas ganhei coragem e dei um mergulho, deixo algumas fotos, as melhores, a água estava um pouco turva (em algumas partes), havia alguma areia em suspensão.

As fotos:


















Por hoje é tudo, sempre que tirar fotos passarei a colocá-las neste tópico, alterando a data do título.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Filipe Silva

He he gelada imagino...


E então fotos de peixe grande nada?


Boas fotos  :SbOk:  

Queria ver se este verão ia ai caçar...  :SbRequin2:   :SbPoiss:   :SbPoisson6:   :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Miguel
Magnificas...pena que não tenhas mais. 
Por que profundidade obtiveste as imagens como por exemplo esta aqui e que peixes são (labridae) :SbQuestion2: 



que algas são estas :SbQuestion2: 



As algas nesta parecem ser a indesejada Dyctiota que se pode tornar numa praga e a estrela-do-mar parece-se com uma predadora de mexilhões Marthasterias glacialis que se pode ver aqui Marthasterias glacialis?!....Que Estrela E Esta???, que espécie é :SbQuestion2: 



e diga-se o que se disser, para mim o mar é azul...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Miguel, bonitas fotos sim senhor, eu só começo a tirar fotos quando tiver mais calor  :SbSourire:  

Se quiseres qualquer dia podíamos combinar para ir tirar umas fotos.

Já agora, essas fotos foram tiradas onde?

Já agora repondendo ao Nuno, esses peixes são mesmo labrídeos, aliás o peixe mais vulgar na nossa costa _Thalassoma pavo_

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Olá Miguel, bonitas fotos sim senhor, eu só começo a tirar fotos quando tiver mais calor  
> 
> Se quiseres qualquer dia podíamos combinar para ir tirar umas fotos.
> 
> Já agora, essas fotos foram tiradas onde?
> 
> Já agora repondendo ao Nuno, esses peixes são mesmo labrídeos, aliás o peixe mais vulgar na nossa costa _Thalassoma pavo_



Txiiiiii, espectáculo....  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva,

Filipe Silva, depois tiro umas fotos a peixes maiores, mas peixe grande é mais na zona norte, por aqui (sul) também há mas fogem a sete pés, lol.
Se vieres avisa, combinamos um mergulho. :SbOk3:  

Pedro, a maioria das fotos variaram entre os 2 e os 5 metros, zonas mais fundas a visibilidade era pouca, os thalassomas deviam de estar a uns 5 metros, quanto a nomes de espécies (macroalgas e estrelas) lamento mas desconheço, talvez o Filipe Pacheco saiba responder.
No entanto vi uns sites:
http://www.madeiranature.com/index/n...5051/l/pt.html
http://www.aquariodamadeira.com/cont.../5/10/lang,en/
http://www.horta.uac.pt/species/ (apesar de ser dos Açores há muitas espécies em comum)

Filipe Pacheco, as fotos foram tiradas no Clube Naval, havemos de combinar mais para a frente tirar outras tantas, há uma zona no Caniçal que tem muita luz e acho que vão dar umas boas fotos.

Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## Luis Faustino

No verão passado mergulhei pela primeira vez em Porto Santo no Madeirense (navio afundado ao largo da ilha na cota dos 28/30 metros) e foi espectacular ver peixes enorme como os meros que por lá andavam. E que vizibilidade!!!!!

Só foi pena nao ter maquina para fotografar a tais profundidades.

No Funchal tambem já mergulhei na reserva do Garajau. Vale bem apena!

----------


## Miguel Correia

> No verão passado mergulhei pela primeira vez em Porto Santo no Madeirense (navio afundado ao largo da ilha na cota dos 28/30 metros) e foi espectacular ver peixes enorme como os meros que por lá andavam. E que vizibilidade!!!!!
> 
> Só foi pena nao ter maquina para fotografar a tais profundidades.
> 
> No Funchal tambem já mergulhei na reserva do Garajau. Vale bem apena!


Olá Luís,

Já vi fotos de ambos são realmente espectaculares, mas para já só dá para tirar fotos em apneia e como o fôlego não dá para muito, fico-me pelos mais pequenos, tentarei tirar a espécies diferentes, para dar uma ideia dos peixes mais comuns.

Em Abril, quando for ao Porto Santo vou tirar umas fotos (se o mar estiver calmo, claro).

Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva,

Mais um megulho e mais umas fotos, o frio continua, acho que fiquei constipado...nada de especial.

Vamos ao que interessa, as fotos:

Um pepino


Onde está o choco?


Castanheta-preta - Abudefduf luridus e um peixe parecido aos puffers
 

Se repararem bem há um peixe no meio (abaixo) da foto, acho que é um Peixe Cão - Bodianos scrofa (juvenil)


Umas lesmas com uma carcaça


Mais uma castanheta preta


Para terem uma ideia do fundo


Mais uma castanheta preta


Caboz - Tripterygion delaisi


Era para mostrar um cardume de peixes muito pequenos mas não se vê


Caboz - Ophioblennius atlanticus






Salemas












Estrela


(Continua no post seguinte)

----------


## Miguel Correia

Continuando...

Macroalgas




Outra estrela


Outro Choco 


E é tudo por agora, espero que gostem.

Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva


 Uma vez que perguntas...eu diria que está bem no centro da imagem dentro da cavidade formada pelas rochas onde me parece vislumbrar dois olhos curiosos... :yb665: ...(ou será o reflexo dos meus olhos no vidro do ecrã... :SbClown:  :SbSourire: )



Ora aqui está a evidencia :SbOk2: , ESPONJA  :SbSourire19: , possivelmente Hymeniacidon sanguinea (madeirensis acrescento eu), ou seja, comida para ZANCLUS, POMACANTHUS, CENTROPYGE...um verdadeira despensa marinha de esponja e o  Ophioblennius atlanticus (Caboz) nem imagina o tesouro que ali está... :SbSourire: 
Imagens magnificas, queremos mais. :SbSourire19:  
Já agora, mergulhas com fato :SbQuestion2:  Se sim qual a sua espessura :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sim senhor, tens fotos muito bonitas, fotografar uma castanheta ou um thalassoma em movimento não é nada fácil, eu consegui poucas vezes.
De resto apenas digo para continuares com as fotos, que cada vez vão ficando melhor.
E é pena a foto desse Tripterygion delaisi macho não estar mais perto, porque é um peixe lindo (tou a pensar ter um num aqua)
Aquela foto, do peixe que dizes que é um bodianus scrofa juvenil, não dá para ver muito bem se é um bodianus, é pena; até podia ser uma espécie rara...

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Viva
> Ora aqui está a evidencia, ESPONJA , possivelmente Hymeniacidon sanguinea (madeirensis acrescento eu), ou seja, comida para ZANCLUS, POMACANTHUS, CENTROPYGE...um verdadeira despensa marinha de esponja e o  Ophioblennius atlanticus (Caboz) nem imagina o tesouro que ali está...
> Imagens magnificas, queremos mais. 
> Já agora, mergulhas com fato Se sim qual a sua espessura
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Olá Pedro,

Obrigado pelo comentário.

Tenho que experimentar apanhar umas esponjas, seguindo as dicas no teu tópico para ver se o meu Centropyge gosta.

Tenho mergulhado sem fato brrr...(quando saio da água o corpo treme como um motor), uso quando faço pesca submarina, esse tem 3 mm e é térmico, nestas alturas tenho que tapar a cabeça (capuz) senão a água entra-me pelas costas abaixo, lol, no Verão até acho um pouco quente. Com um fato normal de 5 mm faz-se bem.

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Sim senhor, tens fotos muito bonitas, fotografar uma castanheta ou um thalassoma em movimento não é nada fácil, eu consegui poucas vezes.
> De resto apenas digo para continuares com as fotos, que cada vez vão ficando melhor.
> E é pena a foto desse Tripterygion delaisi macho não estar mais perto, porque é um peixe lindo (tou a pensar ter um num aqua)
> Aquela foto, do peixe que dizes que é um bodianus scrofa juvenil, não dá para ver muito bem se é um bodianus, é pena; até podia ser uma espécie rara...


Olá Filipe,

Obrigado, a ver se melhoro as fotos...
Quanto a esses peixes que referiste vou tentar tirar fotos com maior pormenor, não sei é por quanto tempo a "máquina aguenta", é que já entrou um pouco de água no "saco hermético", que concerteza não estava herméticamente fechado, lol, espero que não estrague, para já aguenta-se.

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá,

Desta vez deixo poucas fotos, o mar estava mais agitado e foi mais difícil conseguir fotos razoáveis.

Envio as que se safaram, começo por uma tentativa de uma foto meio ar, meio água, numa poça:


Dentro da poça


Thalassoma Pavo


Peixe Lagarto - Synodus synodus 


Castanheta Branca - Chromis limbata


Castanheta Preta - Abudefduf luridus 


Estrela do mar verde - Marthasterias glacialis e Anémona - Anemonia viridis 


Vou aguardar por melhores dia.

Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Pois, de facto o mar tava agitado  :HaEbouriffe:  , bem as fotos tao fixes, e continua com elas...

----------


## Filipe Silva

Muito fiXe mesmo!

Tenho que ir definitivamente caçar ou fazer snorkling nessa zona  :SbOk:   :SbOk5:  



Essa foto do choco está muito  :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

bem, as fotos estão espectaculares, cenas mesmo bacanas que há por ai :Palmas:

----------


## Miguel Correia

> bem, as fotos estão espectaculares, cenas mesmo bacanas que há por ai


Olá Nuno,

Ainda há muito mais para mostrar, não tenho tido muita sorte com o mar, pois é Filipe Pacheco, debaixo de água parece calmo  :Whistle:  , quanto à caça submarina Filipe Silva, esta não é a melhor zona para pesca, logo que possa tirarei fotos noutras zonas.

Ainda bem que estão a gostar, acho até que estou a ficar mais "brando" com os habitantes marinhos, parece que ao fotografá-los passo a admirá-los e respeitá-los mais e o instinto de caça vai desvanescendo é interessante, é ver as coisas de outra perspectiva.

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva,

Mais umas fotos:





















(continuação)

----------


## Miguel Correia



----------


## Miguel Correia

Para acabar...















Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Miguel fotos tão fixes tou a ver k andaste à caça... de fotos  :Big Grin:  hahahaha

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Ainda bem que mostras estas fotos para vermos como o nosso mar é bonito.
Eu já não me meto na água a cerca de 1 semana eh eh...tenho de ver se entro para apanhar algo...tou a ver aquelas esponjas douradas na primeira foto muito interessantes, e o rocaz também. A que profundidade tavam as esponjas, porque nunca vi essa espécie aqui a pouca profundidade.

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Ainda bem que mostras estas fotos para vermos como o nosso mar é bonito.
> Eu já não me meto na água a cerca de 1 semana eh eh...tenho de ver se entro para apanhar algo...tou a ver aquelas esponjas douradas na primeira foto muito interessantes, e o rocaz também. A que profundidade tavam as esponjas, porque nunca vi essa espécie aqui a pouca profundidade.


Olá,

As esponjas estão a pouca profundidade, ficam em zonas com muito pouca luz, com sombra.

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Humm vou procurar uma rocha pequena que tenha umas, para colocar no aquário, de qualquer forma essa esponja só colocarei quando o aquário estiver bem estabilizado, portanto demorará um bom tempo eh eh.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas Miguel

De facto acaba o vicio da caça verdadeira e vem o da fotografia :SbOk: , já agora que máquina estás a utilizar?

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Boas Miguel
> 
> De facto acaba o vicio da caça verdadeira e vem o da fotografia, já agora que máquina estás a utilizar?


Viva Carlos,

Pois é, já não tenho aquela vontade para caçar de outros tempos, começamos a observar a natureza e depois custa mais continuar nas caçadas. O olhar dos peixes antes de disparar, a admiração pelo peixe e o respeito pela natureza em geral, só sei dizer que é diferente.

A máquina é uma canon powershot A530, uso um saco com saída para objectiva, mas é muito fraco,chegam a entrar algumas gotas (às vezes).

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Não me levem a mal mas o vicio da caça nunca acaba faço caça submarina há 20 anos e acho que o vicio cada vez e maior , no entanto respeito a natureza ao máximo , como aquariofilista gosto de observar os peixes no seu habitat , já mergulhei em sitio privilegiados , como o mar vermelho , caraíbas , Brasil e Açores , na minha opiniao ha lugar para tudo , mas sempre com uma atenuante , nunca apanhar aquilo que não precisas ,e sermos conscientes pelas espécies em extinção ou no defeso.
eu próprio estou num projecto a nível mundial para a preservação dos cavalos marinhos da ria formosa  , por isso digo as coisas feitas com consciência nunca fizeram mal, e para mais a  caça esta no instinto humano, e natural e disso não podemos fugir. :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Não me levem a mal mas o vicio da caça nunca acaba faço caça submarina há 20 anos e acho que o vicio cada vez e maior , no entanto respeito a natureza ao máximo , como aquariofilista gosto de observar os peixes no seu habitat , já mergulhei em sitio privilegiados , como o mar vermelho , caraíbas , Brasil e Açores , na minha opiniao ha lugar para tudo , mas sempre com uma atenuante , nunca apanhar aquilo que não precisas ,e sermos conscientes pelas espécies em extinção ou no defeso.
> eu próprio estou num projecto a nível mundial para a preservação dos cavalos marinhos da ria formosa  , por isso digo as coisas feitas com consciência nunca fizeram mal, e para mais a  caça esta no instinto humano, e natural e disso não podemos fugir.



Plenamente de acordo, nunca apanhar mais do que aquilo que se consegue comer :SbOk:

----------

